# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 30th and May

## SoonerQueen

Do you have a picture of the corner of NW 30th and May in the 60's or early 70's? My Aunt and Uncle owned the Sheen Drug Co. on the corner with the round neon light on the building. If you have a picture, I would love to see it.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Do you have a picture of the corner of NW 30th and May in the 60's or early 70's? My Aunt and Uncle owned the Sheen Drug Co. on the corner with the round neon light on the building. If you have a picture, I would love to see it.


You might check with the OKC Mod Squad, they just did a post on the Nuway Cleaners building near there with pics, and it links to a brochure Nuway did that also has pics, so something might be in there, or they might have some in their archives.

http://okcmod.com/category/mod-blog/

----------

